# Nauseaous



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

:sick0012:I don't know if I even spelled that right. Started last night feeling a little ill. Running to the bathroom this morning and my stomach is somewhat off. Wondering if maybe I will be heading to hypo. Could just be a bug I suppose. Blech. I'll mention it to the ENT today at my follow-up. Also, I could feel that I had a fast pulse, just checked it, 116...I thought that would have stopped a week after TT?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Not sure how "normal" it is (I was hungry all the flippin' time!), but your body does weird, weird things when your hormones are all outta whack. Hang in there!


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm hangin!


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

What time is your follow-up? Anxious to hear how it goes! I had awful nausea but it was all related to pain meds and anethesia.. but I had NO appetite until Sunday.. which was a week and 4 days after surgery. I hardly ate at all, and when I started eating regular food, my stomach was NOT happy for the first 2 days.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Follow up is at 2:15. I'm not expecting much of an answer from this ENT, honestly. He is the one that told me my feet swelliing was not from surgery. After my appt, and copy of my path report, I'll give the endo a call. Crossing fingers


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm back, I'm elated, no cancer  Just a plain old multinodular goiter. Amen! Breathing a sign of relief so loud you can probably all hear it  Still some swelling, but nothing to be concerned about. Now to wait for the Endo's office to call with an appt. for me. Can't wait to get started on meds and be normal again (if I ever was normal) You guys have been a rock to me, I thank you from the bottom of my heart.

Debbie

Oh...P.S..he didn't take the glue off... lol..


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah Debbie!!! Outstanding news! Hope your endo gets you in soon! So sorry your surgeon hasn't been helpful


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

That is great news on the Path though your surgeon doesn't apparently have a great bedside manner.

As for your nausea, if it comes back, I can only tell you what my doctors have me do. A lot of the nausea drugs out there have long term effects and risks. I went to a clinical pharmacologist who told me something surprising - Dramamine. Works really well most of the time, doesn't have the same risk profile and the generic is insanely cheap. It might be worth a try if you get bad again.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks Airmid  Today, I've only felt that way once and I think it was because I had my endo appt. and I hate, hate, hate driving the thruway and downtown Buffalo. I don't like cities


----------



## jandkds (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Jsgarden1, when did you have your TT? I am 5 days post-op and have such vertigo and nausea! I don't think it is related because I started feeling that way before surgery but with my nasty reacion to anesthesia I think it just aggravated it more. Other than that, think I am doing really well except for being so hungry when I am not nauseous! Weird thing hormones...
My surgeon and endo started me on 150mcg of Synthroid immediatly after surgery and it is not being nice to my intestines  but I am trying different times during the day to find a good time that doesn't upset my system as much. How long was your neck quite sore and swollen? I have my follow-up with surgeon on May 7th....
Any suggestions for the vertigo anyone?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Keep an icepack on your neck to help with swelling - it also helps when it starts to itch when healing.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

jandkds said:


> Hi Jsgarden1, when did you have your TT? I am 5 days post-op and have such vertigo and nausea! I don't think it is related because I started feeling that way before surgery but with my nasty reacion to anesthesia I think it just aggravated it more. Other than that, think I am doing really well except for being so hungry when I am not nauseous! Weird thing hormones...
> My surgeon and endo started me on 150mcg of Synthroid immediatly after surgery and it is not being nice to my intestines  but I am trying different times during the day to find a good time that doesn't upset my system as much. How long was your neck quite sore and swollen? I have my follow-up with surgeon on May 7th....
> Any suggestions for the vertigo anyone?


Hi J...I had mine 13 days ago today and I am MUCH better! Now I'm noticing the itching a little more, as well as I can't seem to tip my head back the whole way lol. I know it's a matter or working the muscles though, so it will come back. I'm sorry you are having issues with nausea. I got started late on my meds (10 days post-op because of confusion with the doc and ent) I take it as soon as I get up and give myself 35 to 40 minutes until I have my coffee. I haven't noticed anything at all with the meds so far. Today is day 3 though. As far as swelling, I had a uni-neck for a couple of days lol. To the point my hubby worried that it would cut off my breathing. Don't get me wrong, I'm still being careful about turning my head fast, just in case  I know it's fine, but I think it sticks in my head that my neck was cut open.

Did you check with your endo about the dizziness? You should give them a call if you haven't. Just in case. I started on 137 levo...can't spell it. You are on a higher dose...maybe that has something to do with it? Give them a call pretty please?


----------



## jandkds (Apr 5, 2013)

Did you check with your endo about the dizziness? You should give them a call if you haven't. Just in case. I started on 137 levo...can't spell it. You are on a higher dose...maybe that has something to do with it? Give them a call pretty please?[/QUOTE]

Hi Jg,
I didn't call my endo for the dizziness as it began right before the surgery and I am pretty sure it is an inner ear thing and sinus thing (my sinuses feel like someone is pounding on them!) Allergies at this time of year can be nasty...just too bad they had to coordinate with my surgery!
I am 7 days post-op now and except for a sore neck and the occasional "lump" in my throat when I swallow, I think I am doing quite well! Drove to the eye doctor today and back..and went to Walmart (with a lovely bandana tied around my neck to cover this horrible incision!) Guess I am going to be just fine! Wow, how did you heal so quickly? I still have the steri-strips on the incision and it is so bruised, swollen, and ugly. Probably a bit over 3 inches long and it stings when I move my neck too far. Hope it fades quickly! Glad to hear you are doing so great after your surgery...can hardly wait for day 13 to see how I feel. Probably 150mcg because I weigh quite a bit..we shall see. Follow up with surgeon on May 7th but no follow up with endo until August (she is booked solid).


----------



## MaaDoo (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi JS,

I had my TT on the 18th and just started taking synthroid this past weekend. You mentioned you take it and wait before having any coffee. This caught me attention as I do take my pill as soon as i get up all by itself with water, but don't wait to have coffee. Is this something I should be doing too?

While I'm healing well, I've noticed that I have trouble concentrating and am very forgetful. This is not like me as I'm so used to multitasking. Hopefully this will pass quickly! Anyone else experience this?


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi MaaDoo, I do my pill with water and wait only because my endo said to lol. He said 30 minutes to an hour before coffee, even if it's black coffee  I don't know if that's the norm or not, does it say anything on your bottle or possibly the readout from the pharmacy? I know for sure I can't wait an hour...that would be torture! JandD, my incision looks great today. I still have a lot of the glue they used to close it on my incision, but the rest of it has come off. I'm noticing it's getting a little looser around the edges, so it shouldn't be long til it's all off. I just seem to not have a lot of energy. In my mind I get my list of "things to do today" made, and if I get 1/2 of it done, I'm happy lol. The energy thing isn't back just yet. I know I have to give the meds a chance to build up in my system though, so I just keep hangin' on til then! Hope you guys are enjoying the nice weather (hope you HAVE nice weather....70's all week in Buffalo, NY!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jsgarden1 said:


> :sick0012:I don't know if I even spelled that right. Started last night feeling a little ill. Running to the bathroom this morning and my stomach is somewhat off. Wondering if maybe I will be heading to hypo. Could just be a bug I suppose. Blech. I'll mention it to the ENT today at my follow-up. Also, I could feel that I had a fast pulse, just checked it, 116...I thought that would have stopped a week after TT?


You could still be dumping thyroxine. A week is too soon to tell in my humble opinion.


----------

